# Spokane?



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Anybody live in Spokane?

I am curious what the road riding scene is like? Are there many roadies? Where are some of the good rides? Epic rides? What part of town would you live in? Etc.?

Thanks


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

Road scene in Spokane is fairly strong, relative to where you are from. The local race series is a great way to introduce yourself to alot of the people. It will be starting the beginning of April. There are a few group rides from the different bike shops. There are a few organized centuries/half cent. coming up in the next few months. Even if you don't do the rides look at the maps for good routes. Lorraine Miller is one, and the other escapes my memory. There is a good variety of terrain in each direction. Mt. Spokane is a classy alpine climb. Alot of the area is rolling, the Centenial Trail is mostly flat and follows the river. There are lots of choices. 
Living, and access to good road is nice on the South Hill, and this area probably has the most "culture" in Spokane. It is a pricier area, although, again that is realtive to what you consider expensive. For the most part Spokane is very affordable. 
The weather is typically nice from May to October.
Just some random thoughts to help get you started.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Northwest - greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll second what northwest said. I live on the north side of Spokane, 10 miles from downtown and I-90. I can ride, literally, for just a few minutes and be the the middle of hundreds of square miles of farmland, wheat and alfalfa fields and very low traffic. I've not had any problems with drivers here, they seem to treat cyclists well. The Mt Spokane climb is epic. There are organized rides virtually everyday during the season and you can make your own very easily.

There's lots of roadies and the MTB scene is very active. The two main bike paths are the Centennial Trail, about 60 miles long and the Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes is 72 miles long. Plus there are so many back roads, can go just about anywhere and have whatever kind of terrain suits you.The Rockie Mountains are about 4 hours away. The Spokane area is surrounded on the north by several mountain ranges and there's plenty of spectacular road cycling just north in Canada too.

All the follow pics were taken by me during various rides I been on, in and around Spokane.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow!

Thanks Dave!

Where was that first pic taken?

I am somewhat familiar with Spokane, just haven't looked at it with the eye of living there.

I really like the South Hill area because of the turn of the century homes, the parks, and the proximity of downtown (for my wife's potential job).

What other specific areas do you recommend for the older homes, parks, vicinity to good riding, proximity to downtown, etc...?

Thanks again.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

huckleberry said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thanks Dave!
> 
> ...


The first pic was taken on the Trail of the Coeur Alene's, about 65 miles east of Spokane in Idaho. The second and fourth pics are about 5 and 10 miles from my house respectively. The third pic is on the Centennial Trail just a little east of Spokane. I've also posted some additional pics here just to show you how good we have it here! 

The South Hill is neat, full of old homes and one of the most expensive places to buy in Spokane. Old homes can cost, regarding heating and cooling. We do have 4 distinct seasons here. While our climate is dry, it can get below freezing easily for the winter and we have temps in July or August that can top 100 for a short period. Traffic is not a big deal here relatively speaking, there are so many ways to get where you need to go.

Because I had a child when I moved here, schools were one of the very most important considerations when I came and looked for a house. The Mead School District is the best here and one of the best in the State. You need to get the services of a good real estate agent to help sort things out for you and to do the necessary legwork. A job brought us here and we let our real estate guy carry the load.

If you'd like to carry on this conversation, either e-mail or PM me and I can give you more definitive information.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Any other opinions out there in regards to Spokane?

Thanks


----------



## stratofisher (Dec 18, 2006)

From the last set of pictures it looks like you live somewhere along Rutter Pkwy from the Mailbox. I am curious where that last picture is with the leaves and white fence. I am also a north side Spokane person living on Indian Trail area. Definatily some good riding in the area. I have been primarily into mountain biking, but I am starting to road bike this year. Will probably start off with some easy rides along the Centennial before trying to climb Mt Spokane.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

stratofisher said:


> From the last set of pictures it looks like you live somewhere along Rutter Pkwy from the Mailbox. I am curious where that last picture is with the leaves and white fence. I am also a north side Spokane person living on Indian Trail area. Definatily some good riding in the area. I have been primarily into mountain biking, but I am starting to road bike this year. Will probably start off with some easy rides along the Centennial before trying to climb Mt Spokane.


The last pic is on the Centennial Trail near the Barker Road trail head. I live just above the Wandermere Golf Course, off Division north of Fred Meyer/Albertsons.


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

huckleberry said:


> Wow!
> 
> I really like the South Hill area because of the turn of the century homes, the parks, and the proximity of downtown (for my wife's potential job).
> 
> ...


If you like the South Hill, check out the Browne's Addition neighborhood. Closer to D-town, easy access to the freeway, parks, turn of century homes, access to road and mtb riding in all directions.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I live in Sandpoint Idaho just about 1 hour from Spokane. Great riding out here too. Come join us on a Schweitzer mountain climb one weekend. 2500 ft elevation gain 9 mile climb. We would love to see you out here.

brian
theroadbike.com


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I love Schweitzer. Find out this next week if we are going to relocate.


----------

